# scaricare da internet



## DonatellaT

Buongiorno a tutti.
Vorrei tradurre la frase...puoi scaricare la scheda tecnica dal nostro sito internet...per il verbo scaricare ho trovato télécharger, è corretto?
"Tu peux télécharger la fiche tecnique du notre site internet".

Grazie,

Donatella


----------



## pennak

Sì è corretto, ho trovato télécharger diverse volte. 
Però direi télécharger de notre site: il possessivo non vuole l'articolo


----------



## DonatellaT

grazie mille, non ero sicura perché mi sembrava volesse dire caricare e non scaricare.
Ciao Donatella


----------



## Eric75

petite correction : "tu peux télécharger la fiche technique *depuis *notre site internet" ou "*à partir de *notre site internet", mais "depuis" est mieux...


----------



## Stefan Ivanovich

Si le message n'est pas seulement destiné aux adolescents et jeunes adultes, préférez le vouvoiement: "*Vous pouvez* télécharger la fiche technique à partir de notre site internet". Contrairement à l'italien, le français soigné réserve le tutoiement aux personnes proches.


----------



## Giulia2213

Concernant le vouvoiement et le tutoiement, les français réservent le vouvoiement aux enfants/ados et personnes proches, mais les québécois ne sont pas forcément dans cette optique (au Québec, un commerçant, un épicier par exemple, et un client se tutoieront beaucoup plus facilement qu'en France). 
Le tutoiement se fait plus facilement au Québec qu'en France (et surement aussi dans d'autres pays francophones, mais je dois approfondir le sujet du vouvoiement/tutoiement en français....)

Je pense donc que les deux se valent, ça dépend si la cible est plutôt européenne ou québécoise....


----------



## itka

> les français réservent le vouvoiement aux enfants/ados et personnes proches


 Tu veux dire le contraire, si j'ai bien compris ?


----------



## Giulia2213

Du tout !
En fait, les français tutoient beaucoup plus difficilement qu'au Québec, voire même qu'en italien ou en grec moderne....


----------



## itka

Giulia2213 said:


> Du tout !
> En fait, les français tutoient beaucoup plus difficilement qu'au Québec, voire même qu'en italien ou en grec moderne....


C'est bien ce que j'ai dit ! Je pense que la confusion vient du sens de "réserver".
Giulia, si tu dis _"les Français* réservent* le vouvoiement aux enfants"_, cela signifie qu'ils *ne* vouvoient *que* les enfants... on suppose alors qu'ils tutoient toutes les autres personnes !


----------



## Giulia2213

Alors, c'est que j'étais mal réveillée, car en plus, je le sais ça, même si enfoncer des portes ouvertes ne peut qu'être bénéfique ! Oh misère !! Trois semaines à 12h/jour de sommeil ne serait pas de refus, au lieu des marteaux piqueurs et des tracas administratifs !


----------



## zipp

In francese, che io sappia, per "scaricare" o "caricare" usiamo la stessa parola " Télécharger" non facciamo nessuna differenza. (ed infatti non è che sia molto corretto).
ciao


----------

